# Custom Rechargeable Headlight



## bairdco (Mar 7, 2016)

I had an old headlight that was missing the guts, so I upgraded it using a $10 harbor freight rechargeable spotlight.

First step was to remove the parts from the stoplight.






Next, drill some holes in the headlight housing for a switch and the charging port, and cram everything inside. Luckily, the reflector was the same diameter as the old one, so it all went together with no hassles.



 

This was just too easy.  Now I have a million candle power rechargeable headlight that lasts up to 6 hours and will light up the night better than any store bought bike light, and it looks neat-o.


----------



## rideahiggins (Mar 7, 2016)

Now you'll get run over because your blinding oncoming traffic.


----------



## morton (Mar 7, 2016)

I like what you did, but a few questions:
1. Borh long red wires to switch you added?
2. How did you secure the charging port?
3. Is the bulb/reflector unit held in by the original clips?

Thanks for info.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 7, 2016)

pretty cool, here is an original rechargeable that DELTA made


----------



## bairdco (Mar 7, 2016)

It's pointed down so it doesn't blind people.

Both red wires went to the switch. Doesn't matter which terminal they go on. 

Secured the battery with duct tape. bounced the heck out of it when it was on the bike to make sure nothing could come loose. I coulda spent more time making a bracket to secure it, but it seems to stay in place, and the battery has a thick rubber heat shrink over it so it should handle some abuse.

The charging port has a rubber grommet that pushes into the hole I drilled. Also has a red led light that comes on when charging, so there's a little hole for that.

I used the three original clips to hold the reflector and the lens. Fits nice and tight. Like I said, lucky it had the same diameter as the old reflector so I didn't have to go crazy modifying it.

Doesn't rattle around at all, so it should handle jumping off curbs and hitting potholes. Which, due to the amount of light, I should see a pothole from a block away.


----------



## bairdco (Mar 7, 2016)

Here's the charging port


----------



## bairdco (Mar 7, 2016)

Night photos don't do it justice, but here's a shot of my shed from 60' away:



 

And 25'



 

Oncoming at 60'



 

And 25' (taken from ground level)


----------



## morton (Mar 9, 2016)

bairdco said:


> Here's the charging port
> 
> View attachment 293182




Thanks for the info,,,,,,,off to Harbor Freight!


----------



## shawn57187 (Mar 18, 2016)

I did something similar with a tractor light for a rat rod project! I used the highest lumen LED I could acquire from some Chinese online supplier. The plug in the back is for charging. Pictures are pre-powdercoating.


----------



## morton (Apr 13, 2016)

bairdco said:


> I had an old headlight that was missing the guts, so I upgraded it using a $10 harbor freight rechargeable spotlight.




Can you direct me to a photo of the light or a catalog number?  Went to HF and couldn't find anything that looked like the one in your photo.  Thanks.


----------



## bairdco (Apr 13, 2016)

I'll see if I can find one. I bought mine a few years ago and rarely used it, and threw away the case after I gutted it, so I don't have the model number.

I think it was a chicago tool brand, though.


----------



## morton (Apr 13, 2016)

bairdco said:


> I'll see if I can find one. I bought mine a few years ago and rarely used it, and threw away the case after I gutted it, so I don't have the model number.
> 
> I think it was a chicago tool brand, though.





If you got it a few years ago, they probably don't carry it anymore.  Have  run into that on a few other items they once carried. Thanks anyway.


----------

